# Colorado becoming more like California



## PhotonGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

In Colorado you are now limited to magazines that hold up to 15 rounds. Unfortunately for Colorado, it is becoming more and more like California where magazines that hold over 10 rounds are banned and where theres also lots of other gun regulations that make it really hard for gun owners in CA. Supposedly there's been people from CA who've moved to CO and who've somehow gained authority over the politics in CO, particularly the gun politics. Similar stuff is happening in northern Las Vegas. This is really too bad as CO is a very beautiful state and its particularly a good state if you're into outdoor stuff. I know since I was just in CO. A great state to go to with tons of stuff to do but becoming more and more like CA with gun regulations.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 22, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> In Colorado you are now limited to magazines that hold up to 15 rounds.



Now? You're talking about a law that has been in effect for years.



PhotonGuy said:


> Unfortunately for Colorado, it is becoming more and more like California where magazines that hold over 10 rounds are banned and where theres also lots of other gun regulations that make it really hard for gun owners in CA. Supposedly there's been people from CA who've moved to CO and who've somehow gained authority over the politics in CO, particularly the gun politics.



Utter nonsense. The people who spearheaded the anti-gun legislation in Colorado were long term (as in, multi-generational) residents. They were also recalled and removed from office. Multiple bills are currently in the system to revoke the magazine limits.
The magazine limit is a toothless law. There are specific exemptions for any magazine purchased prior to the ban. There are also specific exemptions allowing these magazines to be bought out of state and brought home. 

Colorado is a Shall Issue state, and is one of the more gun-friendly states in the US. NFA devices are legal. Open carry is legal. Limits on CCW holders are less restrictive than in many other states. Recognition of CCW permits from other states is basically "If you will allow ours, we will allow yours".

Is this another example of ignorance, or are you intentionally trying to distort the position of Colorado towards gun ownership?


----------



## elder999 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Now? You're talking about a law that has been in effect for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beat me to it. *QFFT*


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 25, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Colorado is a Shall Issue state, and is one of the more gun-friendly states in the US. NFA devices are legal. Open carry is legal. Limits on CCW holders are less restrictive than in many other states. Recognition of CCW permits from other states is basically "If you will allow ours, we will allow yours".


From what I heard, Colorado is shall issue only to residents of the state. If you live outside Colorado they don't issue to you. And they don't honor the Nevada carry permit which is honored in most states. I've spoken with people who travel through many of the western states and I visited some gun shops in Colorado.



Dirty Dog said:


> Is this another example of ignorance, or are you intentionally trying to distort the position of Colorado towards gun ownership?


Ignorance? You don't know me so you can't say anything about whether or not Im ignorant. If Im wrong than I stand corrected but Im not trying to make Colorado sound less gun friendly, Im just stating what I heard.


----------

